# Business group calls for ‘urgent action’ against crime in B.C.



## daftandbarmy (13 Sep 2022)

I'm guessing that this is a common feeling across the country:


As street issues and crime continues to rise across the province, members of the Business Improvement Areas of B.C. are calling for immediate action from all levels of government to help curb the problem.

“It’s certainly impacting all four corners of our province as evidenced in communities in our northern portion, the Interior, and on our Island as well,” said president of the BIABC, Teri Smith.

“It’s really become the number one issue that we’re hearing from our BIA colleagues across the province.”

One city where crime has become a real challenge is Kelowna. It was recently ranked number one in Canada when it comes to crime rate.

“The increase in demand for the Downtown Kelowna Association’s On Street services continue to grow at an alarming rate,” said Downtown Kelowna Associations executive director, Mark Burley.

STORY CONTINUES BELOW ADVERTISEMENT

“Our Downtown On-Call is experiencing unprecedented call volume from our member businesses and visitors to Downtown Kelowna to deal with individuals with drug and mental health issues.”

President of the Business Improvement areas of B.C. says it’s time for governments to step up and take action against what she calls “untenable street issues and crime” across the province.

“What we want to see is all levels of government from municipal to our federal level coming together and working cooperatively to address these critical issues that were facing,” expressed Smith.

“No more talking, no more deflecting, let’s just get to work and figure this out.”

At the municipal level, BIABC is challenging all mayoral and council candidates in the October civic elections to support core funding that will alleviate main street issues through increased policing resources, street lighting, sanitation, and anti-graffiti programs, as well as stronger bylaw enforcement.

They are also recommending a plan for the province to support those experiencing mental health, addictions and/or homelessness, actions to address the issue of prolific offenders, an examination of alternative justice options, increased police resources and assistance programs for victims of commercial crime.









						Business group calls for ‘urgent action’ against crime in B.C. - Okanagan | Globalnews.ca
					

One city where crime has become a real challenge is Kelowna. It was recently ranked number one in Canada when it comes to crime rate.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## Lumber (13 Sep 2022)

If you don't address the core causes and exacerbators of poverty and mental health issues, you're never going to fix addiction, crime, and homelessness. You could literally come in, kidnap, and "bus-away" the homeless, and bulldoze and relocate the most impoverished criminal ridden neighborhoods, but they will just re-appear in a few months/years if you don't address the underlying issues.


----------



## Furniture (13 Sep 2022)

Lumber said:


> If you don't address the core causes and exacerbators of poverty and mental health issues, you're never going to fix addiction, crime, and homelessness. You could literally come in, kidnap, and "bus-away" the homeless, and bulldoze and relocate the most impoverished criminal ridden neighborhoods, but they will just re-appear in a few months/years if you don't address the underlying issues.


People won't address the issues, because the solutions aren't going to always going to be "feel good" solutions. 

There are a large number of people who need to be in state custody due to MH issues, whether caused by drug use, or existing before drug use.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Sep 2022)

Furniture said:


> People won't address the issues, because the solutions aren't going to always going to be "feel good" solutions.
> 
> There are a large number of people who need to be in state custody due to MH issues, whether caused by drug use, or existing before drug use.



The 'allegedly new' Premier is looking at that, and softening some of the existing involuntary detention legislation, it seems 










						BC’s Mental Health Act Will Be Overhauled | The Tyee
					

Attorney General David Eby says ‘dated’ legislation will get a ‘significant modernization.’




					thetyee.ca


----------



## mariomike (13 Sep 2022)

​
From "Victoria is facing a public safety crisis" by FJAG



> That's why they are there in such numbers but lets face facts, much of the violent homeless problem has its genesis from the process of deinstitutionalization which took hold in the country (actually continent) around the mid 1970s and spanned several years. Deinstitutionalization replaced many mental health institutions by a loose grouping of homes, care homes, and half way houses with far too many diverting to the streets, general hospitals and, all too often, jails.





> It's politically incorrect to point out that the system, while laudable, may have gone too far and lost control.





> The problem that Victoria is, and other cities are, facing is less a police problem but more a mental health services problem.


----------



## FJAG (13 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> The 'allegedly new' Premier is looking at that, and softening some of the existing involuntary detention legislation, it seems


See my post quoted by @mariomike above.

The "new" premier is heading in the wrong direction.

The problem isn't that there is an increase in involuntary admissions and that "rights" advisors are needed. The problem is that too many people still won't accept that there are a certain number of people suffering from mental illnesses that need institutionalized care for their own safety and that of the public and that there are far too few adequate facilities for them.

🍻


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (13 Sep 2022)

FJAG said:


> See my post quoted by @mariomike above.
> 
> The "new" premier is heading in the wrong direction.
> 
> ...


Put them all in Tofino:

One road in, one road out 😁


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2022)

Lumber said:


> You could literally come in, kidnap, and "bus-away" the homeless,



"Involuntary Removal Guideliness" came into effect in New York City two days ago. They take effect innediately.

Will they come into effect in Canada? 🤷‍♂️

You could take homeless people - involuntarily - to a hospital or psychiatric facility "if such a person appears to be mentally ill and is conductiong himself or herself in a manner which is likely to result in serious harm to the person or others."

Tuesday's order from the mayor allows involuntray removals and transport to a hospital, so long as the person cannot meet the "basic human needs" as judged in the moment.

This can now happen whether of not the person poses an overt danger to themselves or others.

The "guidelines", as I understand them,

The guidelines for paramedics for involuntary removals are to transport and let the police know.

The guidelines for involuntary removals state the police must go in the patient compartment of the ambulance.

The guidelines for involuntary removals for paramedics say, "No police. No transport."

The police are not permitted to transport.

Sounds like a possible return to "sandwiching".

AS OF 11/28/2022


			https://www.nyc.gov/assets/home/downloads/pdf/press-releases/2022/Mental-Health-Involuntary-Removals.pdf


----------



## Quirky (1 Dec 2022)

mariomike said:


> You could take homeless people - involuntarily - to a hospital or psychiatric facility



Great way to completely collapse our healthcare system, send the crazies to the ERs. Heart attacks, broken bones, overdoses and now people throwing feces in the hospital hallways. Who wants to be a doctor or nurse?

I say let’s do it, one step closer to a two-tiered system.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2022)

We are reaping what we have sown. Our dependance on "experts" and others who claim to be "experts" - have sold us a bill of bullshit.

Have one of these "experts" ever taken a mentally ill person off the streets and bring them to THEIR home to assist them?


----------



## KJK (1 Dec 2022)

Quirky said:


> Great way to completely collapse our healthcare system, send the crazies to the ERs. Heart attacks, broken bones, overdoses and now people throwing feces in the hospital hallways. Who wants to be a doctor or nurse?
> 
> I say let’s do it, one step closer to a two-tiered system.


We are already there at least in Edmonton. If you go to the hospital by my house you will wait for hours to see a doctor while ambulances bring in a steady stream of overdose 'victims'. They, of course, have the priority for treatment over the taxpayers who are actually funding the operation. You are correct, two tier as soon as possible or as you said in the Victoria thread "Stop sending ambulances for overdoses and the system will correct itself quite quickly."


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Have one of these "experts" ever taken a mentally ill person off the streets and bring them to THEIR home to assist them?



No expert. But, I brought plenty to hospitals.



> if such a person appears to be mentally ill and is conductiong himself or herself in a manner which is likely to result in serious harm to the person or others.



The difference between then, and Tuesday - not sure about Canada -



> involuntray removals and transport to a hospital, so long as the person cannot meet the "basic human needs" as judged in the moment.





> EMS must take the individual to the hospital.



In case anyone wants to read it,

Mental Health Involuntary Removals
AS OF 11/28/2022


			https://www.nyc.gov/assets/home/downloads/pdf/press-releases/2022/Mental-Health-Involuntary-Removals.pdf


----------

